# 7D "error code 20



## stinson (Feb 25, 2013)

Has anyone experienced the "err 20" on their 7D,, or other Canon DSLR?
A friend got the error several times on his 7D, and is sending it in to Canon
to see if they will repair it. The camera is not under warranty, and his fear is that
he will end up with a $1,600.00 door stop
As I understand it, the error code indicates a mechanical malfunction on the mirror?


----------



## viggen61 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sure Canon will repair it. It is still a production camera. Best to get an estimate, though, so no surprises.

Was he using a Canon lens?


----------



## stinson (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes,, he was shooting with a 70-200 f2.8 L
I do hope they fix it up for him,, I shoot a 7D as well,, and it is also out of warranty,,
I was just wondering if this was a more wide spread issue. I have read a few sites 
where folks have indicated that the problem is far too common.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 25, 2013)

I never had that error on my 7D. That said, Err 20 does represent an unidentified mechanical failure and is Canon's way of informing you that you are entering into the unknown with the repair costs.

Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2013)

Cameras fail, they have mechanical parts that break or wear out, as well as electrical failures. For those who do not want to risk repair costs, there are extended warranties.

He can get a refurb for around $1000. He could also sell the broken camera for several hundred on ebay, (its not going to be a difficult fix) and buy another. The current sale expires soon, but he cam always trade in a old $5 Canon film SLR and get 20% off.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_260463_-1


----------



## stinson (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and the insight everyone. I will give you an update when his camera gets back from repair


----------

